# Citizen Replacement Strap? Where to buy?



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello.

Does anyone know where the best place to buy a genuine replacement strap for a Citizen Red Arrows Eco Drive model CA0080-03E.

It's the black leather with red stitching strap. Are there any good websites online that sell genuine Citizen straps?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Must it be Citizen? If the lugs are conventional, there's a whole world of strap possibilities.

It might help if you identify where in the world you are, so we don't recommend, say, a US supplier to someone in Europe. 

In the US, there are sites like The Watch Prince. In the UK there's Watch Obsession (Gary P.), and our host Roy may also be able to source you a strap.

Amazon may have replacement straps as well.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stiver3 (Mar 1, 2017)

Apologies, from UK.

Yeah not necessarily Citizen but wanted to keep it original. Thought I would first look at an OE replacement before aftermarket. The watch is not expensive but was bought as a gift so has sentimental value.

Thanks


----------

